# 120 Watt Aquarium Coral Reef Tank LED Grow Light 120W



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/120-Watt-Aqu...958?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item416172e90e

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

they can be found cheaper from China Sites.

Also, 1 W... EWWW


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2153466






They Do look good, And you can get the Cree 3w led version with dimmers.

I still question the build quality, And longevity.

Its hard not too think Bad about them, Due to the price, But NOT all cheap things are crap.... Are they? lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2153466
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Those LED's, especially the 3w Cree's look pretty good. What I found was nice for a change was one of the companies is based in Niagra Falls Canada. Actually I was shocked!  The idea of ordering something and not having to worry about some dumb custom fee or extra taxes is nice. 

And by the looks of it, the customer service is excellent with a few of those small companies.

1 LED setup for every 2' of tank looks pretty decent as well. only 2 needed for a 4' tank and 3 for a 6' tank? Can't beat those prices. 

I want a bigger tank in the near future (saw a nice 125g), but may hold off a bit longer to see the longer term feedback on the light systems being sold.


----------



## chyu (Nov 16, 2011)

*Very noisy fan*

Got the 240 Watt version. Extremely bright, but extremely loud! Can't stand the noise!! If you are considering buying it, you may want to modify the fan or something...


----------

